# Hard to locate new carb



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*I am looking for a new carburetor for a Kohler engine model MV-18s-58560 *


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I found a few listings for a replacement carburetor, but they are not cheap. This is because this carburetor has been discontinued.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kohler-Carb...-Craftsman-52-853-25-s-5285325s-/130683132776

http://www.kohler-engine-parts.opee.../kohler-carburetor-w-gaskets-5285325-m18-mv18

http://www.choochooparts.com/kohler-parts.asp?PARTNUM=5285325S


----------

